# So, I'm thinking of starting ...



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

starting a newer, different version of Uber and Lyft. I'm retired after two very successful Tech ventures. I think Uber and Lyft have the right idea, but the business model is highly flawed. I have been working on a much more refined model for a year, and in that time I've been a driver for both companies solely to get feedback from riders, drivers and just experience what's it like to drive for both companies. 

I graduated Stanford with a MBA, just putting that out there to help qualify myself. My strengths are business development and focused marketing.


I've been driving part time on the Uber Select and UberX platform. In the San Francisco area it's sketchy at best. I'm using a car that's paid for, high miles but easy on the eyes. If I were making payments on a car, it would be a losing proposition.
Most of the riders are okay, lots of jerks tho. I don't do the drunk shift, nor do I work weekends. Like I said, part time. As a part time venture for over a year, I've truly got a taste for what Uber and LYFT are about. They can be summed up in three points...
1) either could care less about their "subcontract drivers".
2) competition is fierce, both will lower rates more. It's a matter of time.
3) most drivers truly earn less than minimum wage, especially after long run vehicle expenses.

So, now to my fledgling business model. Using highly effective marketing ( I am considered by many a expert in the field ), I would quickly identify the apparent thousands of business class Traveler's in the SF area. Using a web based service, my company would accommodate them for business travel, such as from home to airport. The vehicles used would be owned by the company, drivers would be paid a percentage of fare. The big big difference is the fare and commission.

So, if you could work for a company and make a consistent $3,000 to $4,000 a month, would you? It would be in the area of 30 hours a week. Vehicle expenses would be paid for, all vehicles would be licensed as PUC carriers and insured as such.

Not a limo company, not a Rideshare. Smack dab in the middle. Give me some feedback! Thanks.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I hope you have deep pockets. Very deep. So deep you can't even feel the bottom.


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

Its only a matter of time before Uber and Lyft offer a similar service for businesses, like a private-label car service for businesses. Where the uber account is a corporate account, i.e. one bill, but available to any/all employees. Current they see their customer as individuals but their development will take them to seeing customers as businesses, global ones at that. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

I've got several people very interested, also angel investors.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I hope you have deep pockets. Very deep. So deep you can't even feel the bottom.





Uberest said:


> Its only a matter of time before Uber and Lyft offer a similar service for businesses, like a private-label car service for businesses. Where the uber account is a corporate account, i.e. one bill, but available to any/all employees. Current they see their customer as individuals but their development will take them to seeing customers as businesses, global ones at that. Just my 2 cents.


I differ in opinion. Corporate travel has expectations of quality, safety and dependability. Uber offers none of these. Last month I requested a ride from my home in the South Bay foothills to SFO. Driver was Uber Black, so you'd expect to experience a much higher level of quality. The fare was $180. The driver was poorly dressed, had BO. Openly admitted that he did only Uber Black, the other drivers in the company wouldn't touch them. The car was a dated, Lincoln Town Car that looked a mess.
I took this and many, many other trips as a rider to verify my opinions.


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> I differ in opinion. Corporate travel has expectations of quality, safety and dependability. Uber offers none of these. Last month I requested a ride from my home in the South Bay foothills to SFO. Driver was Uber Black, so you'd expect to experience a much higher level of quality. The fare was $180. The driver was poorly dressed, had BO. Openly admitted that he did only Uber Black, the other drivers in the company wouldn't touch them. The car was a dated, Lincoln Town Car that looked a mess.
> I took this and many, many other trips as a rider to verify my opinions.


hope you gave him 1 star!!!


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

HI, 

I like your plan and you articulated it very well...I also like that you have potential investors and angels lined up...

I'd love to talk with you about your concept and maybe make some suggestions as well....also, to even get more and better funding etc...

How about shooting me PM with your phone number and we can talk live.

Thanks!

Andy

"Go TURDS !" (yeah, you can ask me 'bout that! ;-O )


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Uberest said:


> hope you gave him 1 star!!!


Yep, it was a one star ride. Just to spread the word, I have taken many ( over 100 ) rides to get a good random sample as to what Uber offers. In the last year, the quality has plummeted. I'd offer that 75% of the drivers had extremely limited command of both English and directions. At least 75% drove old, poorly kept sub compacts. 
I'd day that Uber has plowed through the conscientious, good drivers. Very few of us left. Now the majority are what I'd refer to as scabs. They are in it to make every penny, any way they can.
Not surprisingly, many of my friends no longer use uber or lyft. They complain about the same issues.

My prediction ... UBER IS DOOMED in most major cities. Unsustainable model as it stands.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Uber 1 said:


> HI,
> 
> I like your plan and you articulated it very well...I also like that you have potential investors and angels lined up...
> 
> ...


Anyone is free to contact me via email on this server. Then, I'd be happy to exchange email or phone#.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

You need to give it a tentative name and stick up a website with a contact link.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

This sounds like a taxi service?? My neighbor drove a taxi but all his trips were pre-arranged location/times. So what makes this idea special?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I'd drive for you. I'm in NC - if you implement this here I would gladly drive business people about 30 hours a week in a car you provide & maintain.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> starting a newer, different version of Uber and Lyft. I'm retired after two very successful Tech ventures. I think Uber and Lyft have the right idea, but the business model is highly flawed. I have been working on a much more refined model for a year, and in that time I've been a driver for both companies solely to get feedback from riders, drivers and just experience what's it like to drive for both companies.
> 
> I graduated Stanford with a MBA, just putting that out there to help qualify myself. My strengths are business development and focused marketing.
> 
> ...


This would work extremely well here in NJ where there is an abundance of corporate work. One consistent suggestion I receive from these types of customers is the ability to reserve a ride for a specific time. I have arrangements with a number of regular customers who call or text me for an arranged pickup, then use Uber's app to ping me once they're in my back seat. If you could set reservations on the app as well as give potential clients the ability to request specific drivers, I really think you'd have a winner.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

nooneyouknowof said:


> This sounds like a taxi service?? My neighbor drove a taxi but all his trips were pre-arranged location/times. So what makes this idea special?


Huge difference. First, the cars and drivers are much nicer, more professional. This won't be for the mass driver sign ups like Uber and Lyft. Drivers will be employees.

Corporate clients will have a web based, mobile friendly site to book trips. Also, corporate billing to consolidate the receipts.

Far removed from Taxi concept.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

So basically you are thinking of starting a limo service, no matter what you call it. If you pay your drivers $4000 a month, you'll be the one going under, not Uber...


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

gofry said:


> So basically you are thinking of starting a limo service, no matter what you call it. If you pay your drivers $4000 a month, you'll be the one going under, not Uber...


Always the Nay Sayers. Here is a bit of experience. After graduate school I joined this small, Silicon Valley company that was headed by a visionary. He had this idea that the Internet would blown away traditional brick and mortar stores. I passed up offers from much larger tech companies such as IBM and Cisco, to go to work for this guy and his small team. I took reserve stock as part of my compensation, and the pay checks were about 40% of what I could have earned.
I left the company in 2004. I felt that it was time to use my contacts, my background and vision to launch a startup. But one thing for sure, I'm certainly glad I took that reserve stock back in '96. From a share price of $1.30, Amazon now trades at $530. You see, Jeff Bezos managed to guide Amazon into a global leader in Internet retail sales. He and his team blew past the brick and mortar companies, redefined what is now E-Commerce. 
He had his nay Sayers as well. He found a niche, and those nay sayersc all share one thing in common .. they lost. Winning is the strategy that I learned from Mr Bezos, small thinkers have zero room in my world.
So, call my vision a limo service, just like folks called Uber a taxi service. I truly pity small thinkers, they tend to follow way behind rather than lead.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

gofry said:


> So basically you are thinking of starting a limo service, no matter what you call it. If you pay your drivers $4000 a month, you'll be the one going under, not Uber...


You are missing the big pictures, launching in corporate rich cities you would have contracts with them, provide a prearranged as well as instant service, nationwide. Say for instance in Miami we have Burger King, you setup a contract with them, while in Miami, anyone on the plan can use the service, they need to fly to San Fran? They get the exact same reliable service they are accustomed to, they have a flight in the morning? They can setup a prearranged pickup with a certain driver at the touch of a button.

At least this is the way I am reading into it. It will be designed as an on demand limo service designed for corporate America that can be relatively nationwide.

I also worked for a startup many years ago, worked closely with the owner, he had his own limo and his maintenance guy would drive him around so he didn't get another DUI. My brother is still with the company as the CFO/COO.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> Unsustainable model as it stands.


That is one of the biggest concerns keeping me from considering the gig that's for sure.

Problem is you are looking to compete in a market dominated by what might be thought of as a Ponzi scheme, venture capitalists. You would effectively be competing against people who mostly want access to your phone, your behavior patterns, and they want to leverage all that into capital for the development of intellectual property.

Uber is not a means to an end for these people, it is just a way of being ubiquitous and it allows them to generate capital....... They price at noncompetitive rates to protect that.

Shitty market to get into right now. Zero regulation, which is as bad as having too much.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Yep, Uber is slipping slowly but most certainly surely. As the good drivers quit, they are replaced with scabs driving 15 year old Junkers.
In my opinion Uber will ultimately fill one niche well, rude and cheap riders that have zero loyalty. This is why it's not sustainable.
Funny thing about valuations ... They can deviate and change horrifically as public interest in the underlying company wanes. Just ask anyone that's invested in a company stock that's tanked.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I think Uber believes they can keep doing what they're doing (driver wise) long enough to launch an autonomous fleet. If that is truly the case then they are in for one hell of a whoopsie.

They are going to spend an astronomical amount of money.

I see a bunch of pissed off taxi drivers, ex-uber drivers and common vandals all masked up and all it would take is a single puncture in one tire and game over until someone get's out there to fix it.

They also better have puke stations set up.. or a mobile vom-squad.. pax aren't going to like opening the door to find a seat full of vomit. No driver to clean it up.

Vomit sensors? Will the car even know?

I'm sure there will be cameras in these rigs but anyone can make a smurf account, get a ride in one of these autobots and totally ****ing wreck the interior. Human shit anyone? Graffiti? Slit seats?

Good luck with letting the public ride around in your unsupervised self-driving cars..

Wait until one of these things delivers a bomb.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Every time I drive lyft, I have a pax share some horrible uber experience they've had recently that has caused them to be willing to wait longer for a lyft driver. They tell me they will now only use Uber if they cannot get a lyft. 

I think customer satisfaction in Uber is already on the decline.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Lesson from Stanford Graduate School of Business, for anyone that doubts Ubers demise.

Years ago there was a national retailer named Best Products. Their entire premise was "cheap". They structured their retail floor so as to maximize products for sale ( all of the inventory was held in upstairs warehouse ) and they filled but one niche, the cheap price. At the time (1980) they were heralded as a brilliant concept, inexpensive for the same product. But there was this nagging problem that eventually drove them to bankruptcy. THEY HAD ZERO CUSTOMER LOYALTY. In addition, most shoppers wanted to pay a little more for service, perception of a quality product and a feeling of value.

Uber works it's model on the same principle, no inventory ( cars ) and cheap rates. So, without control of the vehicles they have no control over quality. They design their business around cheap fares, which ultimately means a lack or absence of customer loyalty.

Introduce a cheaper competitor, watch your customer base dwindle to zero. Best Products succumbed to the likes of Costco, Wal Mart and the dozens of other retail dis counters. What was once a multi billion dollar company ended up being auctioned off to the highest bidder.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> Lesson from Stanford Graduate School of Business, for anyone that doubts Ubers demise.
> 
> Years ago there was a national retailer named Best Products. Their entire premise was "cheap". They structured their retail floor so as to maximize products for sale ( all of the inventory was held in upstairs warehouse ) and they filled but one niche, the cheap price. At the time (1980) they were heralded as a brilliant concept, inexpensive for the same product. But there was this nagging problem that eventually drove them to bankruptcy. THEY HAD ZERO CUSTOMER LOYALTY. In addition, most shoppers wanted to pay a little more for service, perception of a quality product and a feeling of value.
> 
> ...


Amazon is based mostly on customer loyalty where it used to be the lowest price. Their amazon prime membership draws so much loyalty to them that even Google is feeling the effects as much of their ad revenue is built of product searches. Amazon has taken about 40% of this away since the inception of prime. If you search the web for products you can find many cheaper than on amazon but there is no need as its a one stop shop and you are paying monthly for the privilege.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

limepro said:


> Amazon is based mostly on customer loyalty where it used to be the lowest price. Their amazon prime membership draws so much loyalty to them that even Google is feeling the effects as much of their ad revenue is built of product searches. Amazon has taken about 40% of this away since the inception of prime. If you search the web for products you can find many cheaper than on amazon but there is no need as its a one stop shop and you are paying monthly for the privilege.


A good friend of mine used to buy lots of books through Amazon. He stopped using them upon learning of their poor treatment of employees which was at one point was a kind of bragging ritual.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Huberis said:


> A good friend of mine used to buy lots of books through Amazon. He stopped using them upon learning of their poor treatment of employees which was at one point was a kind of bragging ritual.


I have read contradicting reports on the poor treatment of employees, I wouldn't believe everything read from a spurned employee.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

limepro said:


> I have read contradicting reports on the poor treatment of employees, I wouldn't believe everything read from a spurned employee.


Amazon themselves have bragged about what a bunch of taskmasters they are with respect to their corporate culture. They have bragged about it not being a very comfortable place to work for with little security. That was a long standing bragging point.

One of the funny things about Amazon is that they are still after what 20 years, they are still considered a startup and one which still has not made a profit. Lots of antitrust concerns there too..... I digress per usual.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uberselectguy said:


> starting a newer, different version of Uber and Lyft. I'm retired after two very successful Tech ventures. I think Uber and Lyft have the right idea, but the business model is highly flawed. I have been working on a much more refined model for a year, and in that time I've been a driver for both companies solely to get feedback from riders, drivers and just experience what's it like to drive for both companies.
> 
> I graduated Stanford with a MBA, just putting that out there to help qualify myself. My strengths are business development and focused marketing.
> 
> ...


I like everything I hear
I can tell you are the right guy
But ...
What you are trying to do has been done long ago by many companies

The key is you don't want to own any cars or hire drivers

The non uber companies are mimicking the uber model lately

The marketing part is your winner
But

You want to isolate your self from cost & liabilities
You want a Cut of the total

There is only one weak spot were to attack in transportation
The"HENRY " client
High .Earnings .Not .Rich .Yet.

They are probably using UBER SELECT
Because the don't feel like spending UBER BLACK bucks
Yet they laugh at X & XL

yet select is all over the place from good to bad
Making it tolerable but no well liked
Even in UBER BLACK & SUV there are highs and lows
Again making this not predictable
Trow in the surge and it makes the Henry question the whole thing

Were you want to be is there.

Start very small & local and expand at a controlled rate
That is the easy part

The hard part is not negotiable
YOU WILL NEED THE BEST DRIVERS IN THE BUSSINESS
they ar already out there

Look at this
You can provide UBER BLACK or SUV for slightly more than Select & XL
Everybody will more profitable

I am personally doing this already

Here is you dilemma & mine
It takes serious long term commitment to start & build something

P.S.im talking fully licensed & insured transportation


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> Amazon is based mostly on customer loyalty where it used to be the lowest price. Their amazon prime membership draws so much loyalty to them that even Google is feeling the effects as much of their ad revenue is built of product searches. Amazon has taken about 40% of this away since the inception of prime. If you search the web for products you can find many cheaper than on amazon but there is no need as its a one stop shop and you are paying monthly for the privilege.


 Bingo!!!!
Welcome to the non uber wold limepro


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Without VC, you will become extremely poor.
Every day I thank my creator for the sale of my cab company 14 months ago.

By the way, I see nothing new in the OP.
It's Uber Black with a different compensation algorithm.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Bingo!!!!
> Welcome to the non uber wold limepro


I have owned my own businesses and sold them over the years, it was the premise of my former company that I sold off at the beginning of this year, I bought failing businesses for next to nothing and resold them after building a customer base and raising sales to a profitable margin. It took me away from my family for long periods of time and took up the majority of my day so I sold everything off and stopped.

I am great with people and managing people, I just got sick of only seeing my wife and kids maybe a weekend or 2 a month. If more of my acquisitions were in Miami I may still do it but prices are so inflated here I did most of my business in different counties.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Uberselectguy said:


> starting a newer, different version of Uber and Lyft. I'm retired after two very successful Tech ventures. I think Uber and Lyft have the right idea, but the business model is highly flawed. I have been working on a much more refined model for a year, and in that time I've been a driver for both companies solely to get feedback from riders, drivers and just experience what's it like to drive for both companies.
> 
> I graduated Stanford with a MBA, just putting that out there to help qualify myself. My strengths are business development and focused marketing.
> 
> ...


First find about 250 owner/drivers in the top 40 US markets. All must be commercial operators with full commercial liability insurance and all local permits. After you have a list of these 5000 people, then proceed using other people's money. The key to defeating UBER is to take away their commercial drivers. You'll never beat them at the "ridesharing" game.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> I have owned my own businesses and sold them over the years, it was the premise of my former company that I sold off at the beginning of this year, I bought failing businesses for next to nothing and resold them after building a customer base and raising sales to a profitable margin. It took me away from my family for long periods of time and took up the majority of my day so I sold everything off and stopped.
> 
> I am great with people and managing people, I just got sick of only seeing my wife and kids maybe a weekend or 2 a month. If more of my acquisitions were in Miami I may still do it but prices are so inflated here I did most of my business in different counties.


Yep I feel you 
It's a balancing act 
Now days you have to balance in the midst of disruption


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Forget the transportation business, there is a monster and a half in the room. Will they survive in some way, shape or form, probably. Its doesn't matter. There is a ride service competitor popping up almost monthly. I don't think there is any visibility in the room. Offer an alternative and people will think or say "Oh, you mean like Uber." and its over, there is no sizzle to sell, its just another steak. Maybe you could raise some capital and so some temporary cash on hand but that's about it.

Come up with something that most of drivers need, think they need or want at the right price point, that's an untapped, large and wide open market.
Me, I don't think that something exists.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Please name your thread so that I may track your future posts. I'll be first in line to sign up and bring in other commercial drivers if you make something of this.

Here's another free idea: build a network of existing local apps. There's hundreds of these small apps operating independently throughout the US. Find a way to unify them into a nationwide network.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

stuber said:


> First find about 250 owner/drivers in the top 40 US markets. All must be commercial operators with full commercial liability insurance and all local permits. After you have a list of these 5000 people, then proceed using other people's money. The key to defeating UBER is to take away their commercial drivers. You'll never beat them at the "ridesharing" game.


Correct

I used google free listings in 2006 ( for my taxi service )
The phone rings the next day ( with a bit of knowledge )
The key for me was sorting thru the riders ( not cherry picking )
But creating a VIP list , personable service & relationship building
At one point I stopped advertising , stoped handing out bussiness cards , stoped making cards

In my modest service I managed ( by accident ) to make the customer feel he belonged
To a "exclusive " club
How :
I was getting really busy , I had to tell my loyalists to not give out my phone # any more

Well that made every body want to be my customer ( really bad)
You were in the circle or out

I added customers to my contacts
They were amazed when a would answere with the name on caller ID

I stopped answering if there was no caller ID or if the caller was low ranking

To guys at a bar guy 1 calls 3 times no answer , guy 2 calls immediate answer
In a first name bases and a 25 min eta
The Baller feel vs the nobody feel

Uber black was that way at first

We should take what was successful from them


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> starting a newer, different version of Uber and Lyft. I'm retired after two very successful Tech ventures. I think Uber and Lyft have the right idea, but the business model is highly flawed. I have been working on a much more refined model for a year, and in that time I've been a driver for both companies solely to get feedback from riders, drivers and just experience what's it like to drive for both companies.
> 
> I graduated Stanford with a MBA, just putting that out there to help qualify myself. My strengths are business development and focused marketing.
> 
> ...


As long as you can some how provide the flexibility of driving whenever, wherever to the drivers then it's a great idea. You can make a profit as a company as long as your "labor" cost is low. Uber does that with their rate structure that drivers complain about, but on the flip side, drivers are there partly because of the flexibility so they put up with the negatives, or quit. Sync yours up with Concur expense reporting, corporate travels etc. and it could really take off. People do spend a lot more on business travel than personal. I always want to drive my friends when they need to go to the airports or back home from business trips. Now only if there's an app for that, heh heh.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> Yep, Uber is slipping slowly but most certainly surely. As the good drivers quit, they are replaced with scabs driving 15 year old Junkers.
> In my opinion Uber will ultimately fill one niche well, rude and cheap riders that have zero loyalty. This is why it's not sustainable.
> Funny thing about valuations ... They can deviate and change horrifically as public interest in the underlying company wanes. Just ask anyone that's invested in a company stock that's tanked.


I agree, I feel like now a days Uberx majority clients are trashy people


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Okay, I'll bite. What process will you have in place to make sure the vehicles and drivers meet and maintain your high standards?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Amazon themselves have bragged about what a bunch of taskmasters they are with respect to their corporate culture. They have bragged about it not being a very comfortable place to work for with little security. That was a long standing bragging point.
> 
> One of the funny things about Amazon is that they are still after what 20 years, they are still considered a startup and one which still has not made a profit. Lots of antitrust concerns there too..... I digress per usual.


Amazon reported a profit in their last quarterly earnings report. They reinvest their money into distribution centers and billion dollar data centers, so their low net profit margin is by choice, not by circumstance.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Okay, I'll bite. What process will you have in place to make sure the vehicles and drivers meet and maintain your high standards?


Drop your pants and cough.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Depreciation is a business vehicle tax write off, if he plans on owning the vehicles like he said.

The biggest expenditure would be employees as he said he plans on having instead of ICs. He would also need management in each city he operated as each state is different.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Amazon reported a profit in their last quarterly earnings report. They reinvest their money into distribution centers and billion dollar data centers, so their low net profit margin is by choice, not by circumstance.


I am aware. That doesn't mean it isn't screwed up.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

limepro said:


> Depreciation is a business vehicle tax write off, if he plans on owning the vehicles like he said.
> 
> The biggest expenditure would be employees as he said he plans on having instead of ICs. He would also need management in each city he operated as each state is different.


He said on a different thread that Ubering will decrease the value of a $30,000 vehicle by an additional $18,000 over and above normal depreciation over three years at 20,000 extra miles a year. Then went on to say his CPA's figures are that an Uber driver makes $5.75 an hour. He's just spinning some BS to get people into his new business. He doesn't even recognize the fact he needs to be licensed to do what he intends to do.

Edit to add... and if he intends to use the vehicles for business, an astute Stanford Business College graduate like he is should know that mileage doesn't matter in depreciating vehicles for a business.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> Depreciation is a business vehicle tax write off, if he plans on owning the vehicles like he said.
> 
> The biggest expenditure would be employees as he said he plans on having instead of ICs. He would also need management in each city he operated as each state is different.


In a very small scale a few guys & I combine forces we punch at bigger companies weight
We don't spend a dime on:
Rent
Employees
Office equipment
Advertising

This lower cost of operation gives you an edge

I said before we comfortably compete With all others out there including uber


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

If it were me with enough investor cash this is where I would start.

App development, this app would need an ability to log in and take calls in downtime much like Uber as well as receive offline "calls" for prearranged transportation. It would also need to require mileage logs to ensure all maintenance is up to date as they will be YOUR vehicles.

Contracts need to be written up for drivers ensuring vehicles are cleaned daily, I would also put a maintenance clause, they will be responsible for keeping maintenance up to date(more on that later) and professional dress and demeanor as well as inspection of vehicles at any given time(of course unless on a ride ATM). I would find a place that does the $20 a month unlimited wash and vacuum and make a deal with them for the number of vehicles you have.

Vehicles, I would pick a specific brand let's say Cadillac and stick with 2 models an SUV (escalade) and full size(xts). Then you need to approach a dealership, I would personally choose autonation as they are nationwide and setup financing of vehicles as well as maintenance (drivers are able to drop off and company billed each month.) This ensures you receive all up to date paperwork on every vehicle you own as well as bill tracking.

Of course insurance, gas, licenses, etc. And here is a big one reliable, professional drivers who would be happy doing the job, not as just filler work that will leave at the drop of a hat.

This is all just setup, not even taking into account user acquisition and what that will take.

Of course this is just a rough draft but figuring what each of these costs and what you will need to break even are priorities. If you know in order to break even there isn't enough hours in the day then its all a wash anyway.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> In a very small scale a few guys & I combine forces we punch at bigger companies weight
> We don't spend a dime on:
> Rent
> Employees
> ...


Yeah but you are pretty awesome guy, I mean that sincerely.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Okay, I'll bite. What process will you have in place to make sure the vehicles and drivers meet and maintain your high standards?


A real system !!!
Very simple

Both driver and rider can block each other

The really bad apples (riders & drivers) will find themselves abandoned


----------



## Battlecruiser (Sep 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> A real system !!!
> Very simple
> 
> Both driver and rider can block each other
> ...


Uber would never abandon really bad apples, that's their target demographic (riders & drivers)


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Without VC, you will become extremely poor.
> Every day I thank my creator for the sale of my cab company 14 months ago.
> 
> By the way, I see nothing new in the OP.
> It's Uber Black with a different compensation algorithm.


It's ExecuCar with an Uber style dispatch.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> starting a newer, different version of Uber and Lyft. I'm retired after two very successful Tech ventures. I think Uber and Lyft have the right idea, but the business model is highly flawed. I have been working on a much more refined model for a year, and in that time I've been a driver for both companies solely to get feedback from riders, drivers and just experience what's it like to drive for both companies.
> 
> I graduated Stanford with a MBA, just putting that out there to help qualify myself. My strengths are business development and focused marketing.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Just make sure to have self driving cars in your business model ...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Backdash hit it spot on.
For hire transportation is saturated.
My next Web based startup will be non transportation related.
I'm pretty sure the OP is a Ponzi relative who has a skip plan to Brazil once the VC checks clear.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

If you have to ask here, I doubt you have what it takes.


----------



## driver_dude (Aug 7, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> I'd day that Uber has plowed through the conscientious, good drivers. Very few of us left. Now the majority are what I'd refer to as scabs...


"Hacks" sounds better here, rather than "scabs".


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

driver_dude said:


> "Hacks" sounds better here, rather than "scabs".


Nope.
Two definitions of hacks:
One who holds a hack license (me)
Or
A legacy government worker.


----------



## driver_dude (Aug 7, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> So, if you could work for a company and make a consistent $3,000 to $4,000 a month, would you? It would be in the area of 30 hours a week. Vehicle expenses would be paid for, all vehicles would be licensed as PUC carriers and insured as such. Not a limo company, not a Rideshare. Smack dab in the middle. Give me some feedback! Thanks.


Nobody can live on $4,000 a month, The damn rent is too high!

The one thing that strikes me is that with Uber, any driver can set their own hours and be independent and more flexible - drive when they want to, or not. Employees can't do that if they are on the clock.

The program I'm writing will be internet-based and there will be no regulations or rules - just pure, free enterprise in action. An anonymous auction: lowest bidder gets the trip - highest bidder gets the ride. It won't be complicated.


----------



## driver_dude (Aug 7, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Nope.
> Two definitions of hacks:
> One who holds a hack license (me)
> Or
> A legacy government worker.


A "scab" is usually a strike-breaker; a "hack" is anyone attempting to game the system.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

driver_dude said:


> Nobody can live on $4,000 a month, The damn rent is too high!
> 
> The one thing that strikes me is that with Uber, any driver can set their own hours and be independent and more flexible - drive when they want to, or not. Employees can't do that if they are on the clock.
> 
> The program I'm writing will be internet-based and there will be no regulations or rules - just pure, free enterprise in action. An anonymous auction: lowest bidder gets the trip - highest bidder gets the ride. It won't be complicated.


Hmm-I have a sister who is building a new home on a 42k salary. Most of the people she works with own their own homes and many are single. Once again you are WRONG, just like you are wrong about chauffeurs not making any money while owners make the bank. Wrong, wrong, wrong. Our chauffeurs make at least 31% off each airport run downtown. More for extended areas, and even more for hourly. The ONLY time my husband make more profit than a driver is when he drives. I know what our payroll expenses are, and our net margin. You need to know more about the business before you can sell a successful app, unless your plan is like Uber's! Lol!!!!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Uberselectguy said:


> Huge difference. First, the cars and drivers are much nicer, more professional. This won't be for the mass driver sign ups like Uber and Lyft. Drivers will be employees.
> 
> Corporate clients will have a web based, mobile friendly site to book trips. Also, corporate billing to consolidate the receipts.
> 
> Far removed from Taxi concept.


So they WILL be employees? So how are you different from any limo company? Most companies have apps these days. What is your "catch" to take business from all the others?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

gofry said:


> So basically you are thinking of starting a limo service, no matter what you call it. If you pay your drivers $4000 a month, you'll be the one going under, not Uber...


UNLESS he successfully takes a huge chunk away from existing companies with a loyal base.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

stuber said:


> Please name your thread so that I may track your future posts. I'll be first in line to sign up and bring in other commercial drivers if you make something of this.
> 
> Here's another free idea: build a network of existing local apps. There's hundreds of these small apps operating independently throughout the US. Find a way to unify them into a nationwide network.


One problem with that is the fee. Operators already pay to have an app: either through hosting, brokering, or monthly service. Any aggregate will tack on another fee. Most operators run airport pick ups at a fairly thin margin as it is. Most of the time, we can build more business offering local freebies than kick in YAFF (yet another Finder's Fee)


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

limepro said:


> If it were me with enough investor cash this is where I would start.
> 
> App development, this app would need an ability to log in and take calls in downtime much like Uber as well as receive offline "calls" for prearranged transportation. It would also need to require mileage logs to ensure all maintenance is up to date as they will be YOUR vehicles.
> 
> ...


Caveat: If you limit your models, you limit flexibility and increase costs. Some of the toughest affiliates (Empire CLS, Boston Coach, Music Express) have such tight requirements they are at the mercy of local operators during peak seasons.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> If you have to ask here, I doubt you have what it takes.


It's good for a little entertainment.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

OK, let's say I'm a business traveler. Why should I use your proposed service instead of Uber, which I already know how to use and like? What's the benefit to me? How would you be any better?

Not saying you are wrong, but I just don't see the point. I think if there are any sub niches related to driving people around, companies like Uber and Lyft will figure that out and offer those services if they see profit there. Uber already has the app, the brand name, the customer base, the drivers... not impossible to compete with them, but almost like trying to create your own cola and compete with Coke and Pepsi.

There are probably much better ideas you could invest your time, money, and business skills in.

I've driven business travelers and people who live in multimillion dollar homes, and they all seem happy with Uber. They know it's cheaper than a cab, and even if their company reimburses the cost, they still like it. My car is nowhere near being a luxury car, and I've had no complaints about it. I haven't had any riders act like my little car wasn't good enough from there.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Correct
> 
> I used google free listings in 2006 ( for my taxi service )
> The phone rings the next day ( with a bit of knowledge )
> ...


I agree. Small, exclusive, expensive is the way forward. Focus on finding and keeping the 3% of the market who actually have the money and want to prove it.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

This is funny, because my riders keep telling me how much they love Uber. I often ask people if they have used the service before, and many of them use it almost daily.

I get a lot of first-time riders, too, and when they realize how it all works, they are amazed and excited. Some people can't believe that they don't have to pay me in cash for the ride. Some of them are thrilled at how fast I got to them to pick them up, that they got a real person who could have a conversation with them, give them info about the area if they we're from out of town, etc.

If you're waiting for the demise of Uber, I hope you're patient. This reminds me of people who say how bad McDonald's is and seem to think it will be out of business soon.

No doubt Uber will do an IPO in the next couple years and will be as likely to go away as Facebook or Google.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I think one of the Mercedes dealerships in town still has a Maybach on the sales floor. Anyone wanting to do a luxury car rideshare start up better act fast before someone else beats you to it.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> So they WILL be employees? So how are you different from any limo company? Most companies have apps these days. What is your "catch" to take business from all the others?


I'm not going to fully disclose the business model at this point, I'm certain you and others can appreciate this one point. The "catch" will emerge as we go online. I will say that a year has been spent by a research consulting firm, looking into the typical limo companies and their respective shortfalls. In addition, literally hundreds of Silicon Valley potential clients have participated in a three part survey, identifying the holes and gaps in high end transportation service. On that note, you should see what they think of Uber, I assure you that very few like Uber or even use the service.
Our dual connectivity platforms, mobile and web based are in final refinements and are in beta testing. We partnered with Google at a level that truly exceeds our expectations for ease of use for the client, accuracy and logistics.
Last, we have secured PUC, Livery insurance and all airport permits. We will use two manufacturers of vehicles, Mercedes Benz S600 and Bently LWB sedans. So far we have procured four, aim at 12 for the valley.

What sets us apart? Unlike Uber, we don't shotgun the approach at riders, taking anything that sits. Nor will we do the same with drivers. We are classified as a Veteran employer, and as such we will assign hiring points to veteran status candidates. We will also offer hiring points for law enforcement personnel, since another part of our marketing is the level of security we offer. Corporations are more aware of security now than ever before. Think of the cost to a corporation if one of their key executives are killed or hurt. So providing the highest level of professional driving and protection is critical.

Beyond this .. Rest assured that we have crossed our 't' and dotted our 'I' s.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Uberselectguy said:


> I'm not going to fully disclose the business model at this point, I'm certain you and others can appreciate this one point. The "catch" will emerge as we go online. I will say that a year has been spent by a research consulting firm, looking into the typical limo companies and their respective shortfalls. In addition, literally hundreds of Silicon Valley potential clients have participated in a three part survey, identifying the holes and gaps in high end transportation service. On that note, you should see what they think of Uber, I assure you that very few like Uber or even use the service.
> Our dual connectivity platforms, mobile and web based are in final refinements and are in beta testing. We partnered with Google at a level that truly exceeds our expectations for ease of use for the client, accuracy and logistics.
> Last, we have secured PUC, Livery insurance and all airport permits. We will use two manufacturers of vehicles, Mercedes Benz S600 and Bently LWB sedans. So far we have procured four, aim at 12 for the valley.
> 
> ...


Only one way to reach this kind of goal: high rates, and a serious dent in existing companies with millions of satisfied clients. Did your experts show you data revealing how many business travelers are happy with with their black car but wish it was CHEAPER?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I'll root for you, but color me skeptical. 
Many of us were forced to ditch our transportation businesses even with the cherry customer base.
Revenue fluxes.
Expenses stay the same or increase.

If you pull this off, I'll applaud. 
If not, I'll try not to say I told you so.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Battlecruiser said:


> Uber would never abandon really bad apples, that's their target demographic (riders & drivers)


It makes no sense for Uber to prefer bad drivers. That's like saying restaurants favor waitresses who give lousy service.

Don't know much about business, do you? A bad driver means higher odds of something going wrong and the rider deciding not to use Uber again.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> starting a newer, different version of Uber and Lyft. I'm retired after two very successful Tech ventures. I think Uber and Lyft have the right idea, but the business model is highly flawed. I have been working on a much more refined model for a year, and in that time I've been a driver for both companies solely to get feedback from riders, drivers and just experience what's it like to drive for both companies.
> 
> I graduated Stanford with a MBA, just putting that out there to help qualify myself. My strengths are business development and focused marketing.
> 
> ...


Asking random people on the web what they think, is a good indication that you have no confidence in your self or what you are doing. And only motivator here for anyone to give an opinion is the $$ figure you tossed as a bone to get a reaction.

Not a good start after a year and all the hard work you put in.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Dubya has an MBA from Harvard.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I'd be down for that. Uber could be doing so much to allow drivers to tune the app to how they want to drive. The set destination is a start (if it materializes), but how about allowing us to define the boundaries of our work area with preferences decided by a riders home location. I'd like to service the I5 coastal corridor from O'side to Point Loma SD. So just dont' give me trips taking me out of that area. 

To eliminate "gaming" there is a series of checks and balances. Your home location is determined by where you live and is rooted there. You could designate an area of the county that starts at your home location and then allows you to add on blocks like puzzle pieces, similarly to how surge areas are divided into sections. You are allowed maybe 3-5+ blocks to add on depending on how small the sections are divided up. You pick those at login and that is the area you will receive request from. 

If certain hot spots are frequently requested they become available on a first come first serve basis or regulated to only a few selects a week from each driver. Unless of course the hot spot was your home location. You would always have priority in that situation. 

Also how sweet would a GO HOME button be? Where it would favor you for a trip heading back to your home location and could be used like once every 8 hours or whatever...


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> I'm not going to fully disclose the business model at this point, I'm certain you and others can appreciate this one point. The "catch" will emerge as we go online. I will say that a year has been spent by a research consulting firm, looking into the typical limo companies and their respective shortfalls. In addition, literally hundreds of Silicon Valley potential clients have participated in a three part survey, identifying the holes and gaps in high end transportation service. On that note, you should see what they think of Uber, I assure you that very few like Uber or even use the service.
> Our dual connectivity platforms, mobile and web based are in final refinements and are in beta testing. We partnered with Google at a level that truly exceeds our expectations for ease of use for the client, accuracy and logistics.
> Last, we have secured PUC, Livery insurance and all airport permits. We will use two manufacturers of vehicles, Mercedes Benz S600 and Bently LWB sedans. So far we have procured four, aim at 12 for the valley.
> 
> ...


You need more Ts and Is to cross.

You have no experience in security of any kind, civilian or military.

CEOs that need that kind of security, go directly to security agency's that use ex military people for such jobs. There are several security firms that have been around for decades and they do a very good job. Not something an off duty or retired cop can provide.

As a CEO of a company, you don't offer me anything new. I can have my own driver with fancy car, who is properly trained in security for same price or less.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Uberest said:


> Its only a matter of time before Uber and Lyft offer a similar service for businesses, like a private-label car service for businesses. Where the uber account is a corporate account, i.e. one bill, but available to any/all employees. Current they see their customer as individuals but their development will take them to seeing customers as businesses, global ones at that. Just my 2 cents.


When I worked at a major tech company in SF and had to stay in corporate housing and could fly home for the weekends, we would get taxi vouchers for cabs to the airport. I'm surprised that uber doesn't already have some sorta corporate account set up. How ****ing stupid is that


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Or Jason Statham. That new guy totally sucked.

Trivia. Did you know that Pinkerton is still in business?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

DriverX said:


> When I worked at a major tech company in SF and had to stay in corporate housing and could fly home for the weekends, we would get taxi vouchers for cabs to the airport. I'm surprised that uber doesn't already have some sorta corporate account set up. How ****ing stupid is that


How do you know that your Uber rider isn't a business person using a company credit card?

Or that Uber doesn't already have a corporate discount plan?

https://www.uber.com/business

Oh, snap!

Refraining from obvious comment on intelligence...


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> How do you know that your Uber rider isn't a business person using a company credit card?
> 
> Or that Uber doesn't already have a corporate discount plan?
> 
> ...


Sad old uber trolls lol
What I said:
" I'm surprised that uber doesn't already have some sorta corporate account set up. "

Was a response to a comment that implied uber didn't have this. I don't fact check every comment I read on here so MY BAD A HOLE!

Oh and BTW you drive uber and live in Texas, let's not start insulting each others intelligence.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Sad old uber trolls lol
> What I said:
> " I'm surprised that uber doesn't already have some sorta corporate account set up. "
> 
> ...


I seem to be better at trolling, and fact finding, than whatever it is you're doing.

Signing off...


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I seem to be better at trolling, and fact finding, than whatever it is you're doing.
> 
> Signing off...


Great you come here to "fact find" and "troll" how's that working out?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You know, I've been on a lot of message boards with a lot of whacko posters. But this forum is charting new territory for me.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> You know, I've been on a lot of message boards with a lot of whacko posters. But this forum is charting new territory for me.


Give it few more month and you'll never want to leave.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Have to be more than $4k a month as I make more than that with uber currently. Wouldn't jump ship for less pay


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> starting a newer, different version of Uber and Lyft. I'm retired after two very successful Tech ventures. I think Uber and Lyft have the right idea, but the business model is highly flawed. I have been working on a much more refined model for a year, and in that time I've been a driver for both companies solely to get feedback from riders, drivers and just experience what's it like to drive for both companies.
> 
> I graduated Stanford with a MBA, just putting that out there to help qualify myself. My strengths are business development and focused marketing.
> 
> ...


You sounds worse then Travis !!!


----------



## driver_dude (Aug 7, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Hmm-I have a sister who is building a new home on a 42k salary. Most of the people she works with own their own homes and many are single...


Probably nobody with a family can afford to buy a house in Austin, with payments of $2,000 per month at 5% interest; pay all the bills and put their kids through college on even $50,00 a year, after paying federal income tax.

Unless maybe they are single, living in a mobile home or a tiny house out in the back of beyond.

According to what I've read, the average price of a house located within the Austin metro area is $362,000: "Available homes in Austin are limited, and inventory will continue to shrink this year relative to demand. This means prices this year will continue to increase at a rate higher than average."


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

driver_dude said:


> Probably nobody with a family can afford to buy a house in Austin, with payments of $2,000 per month at 5% interest; pay all the bills and put their kids through college on even $50,00 a year, after paying federal income tax.
> 
> Unless maybe they are single, living in a mobile home or a tiny house out in the back of beyond.
> 
> According to what I've read, the average price of a house located within the Austin metro area is $362,000: "Available homes in Austin are limited, and inventory will continue to shrink this year relative to demand. This means prices this year will continue to increase at a rate higher than average."


She just sold her home for $160k. Houses all around hers are selling under 200k, her new home is $164. 
A two parent family has an option for double salaries. You may not be able to live at the Austonian, but there are much lower priced options.

I'm of the Dave Ramsey court regarding college.


----------



## kimznz (Aug 3, 2015)

Uberest said:


> Its only a matter of time before Uber and Lyft offer a similar service for businesses, like a private-label car service for businesses. Where the uber account is a corporate account, i.e. one bill, but available to any/all employees. Current they see their customer as individuals but their development will take them to seeing customers as businesses, global ones at that. Just my 2 cents.


this sounds like what uber has on their site for businesses. I can't post links but if you put /business after uber url you can read about what I'm referring to.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Uberselectguy said:


> starting a newer, different version of Uber and Lyft. I'm retired after two very successful Tech ventures. I think Uber and Lyft have the right idea, but the business model is highly flawed. I have been working on a much more refined model for a year, and in that time I've been a driver for both companies solely to get feedback from riders, drivers and just experience what's it like to drive for both companies.
> 
> I graduated Stanford with a MBA, just putting that out there to help qualify myself. My strengths are business development and focused marketing.
> 
> ...


I've been in the transportation business, as a taxi driver, limo driver, shuttle driver, towncar, etc, driver, for over 10 - 15 years, or so. And now uber for 2 years.

Smack dab in the middle is a vehical for hire service, and in CA, it's TCP, the only model possible, and it's been done before. In the 90s, Yellow CAb have black town cars called "premier", which operated for a few years, and I thnk they did 50/50 or somethiong like that, but, they folded. All th;e big companies folded, or sold the cars to owner operations and shifted to "driver association" model. 
But.....
My answer to your question is yes, but 30 hours a week? I've never seen it, in my years of being in this business. I'm open to how it can be done, though. Every angle I've tried, required long hours. If you own the cars, you are not going to make money, maintenance, depreciation, downtime, is going to suck up all your profits, I can just about gaurantee that fact. Many companies in the past owned their cars, and if you notice, one by one, just 
about every cab company in CA sold it's cars to drivers, and so there are now many driver's associations in CA, not to many fleet taxi companies left ( though there are a few, such as Yellow Cab in North County in San Diego, but the lease is exhorbitant, as evidence by high turnover in the company ).

But, I think the future is with Tesla, for they have just greatly reduced maintenance/depreciation/etc ( only one moving part in the motor , the armature and there is no ****** ! ! ) and there is no gas, and I think the electricity is a lot cheaper, have to look into it. That might be the way to go, I think they are going to come out with a $30K model, and if so, it's a whole new ballgame for this industry.

Here's an idea, make me an exec in your company, I think I can be very valuable to policy decisions.

Here is where just about every big transport business FAILS.........

They do shit that causes poor driver morale. Uber is doing this right now. The unjust rating system, rock bottom pricing, 
and no way to call the office, no two way radio in the car, ( the radio is like having a buddy in the car, it's really a good idea ) not knowing who the office people are, communication limited to email, which is crap slow, no sense of "community" like there was in my Yellow Cab and limo/town car days. In these areas, Uber really sucks, I hate to admit it. I have no problem with the biz model, and if these things were fixed, it would be a wonderful company.

See, poor driver morale does not show up on balance sheets, not directly, but indirectly in time, it does. profits tank
but the cause isnt' obvious, no one is connecting the dots between poor driver morale and profits. UBer thinks it can learn the truth by sending
out survey requests, but drivers, for fear of reprisals, I doubt they are telling the truth. There should be an anonymous system. Also, Uber advertises ' $1000 per week possible" to attract drivers, and most drivers know this is bogus, and it causes deep resentment.

Drivers get in bad moods, and riders can sense it, and in time , they bail, find other services , ultimately in time it shrinks the business. 
But, owners of companies never find out, or understand the costs, of low driver morale, until it is too late. I'm willing to bet that turnover
in the UberX ranks are high, and I don't see how high turnover is good for business.

Here is a minutae of an example of something Uber does, which makes no sense.

Surging kinda works for ride shares, but it makes no sense for UberBlack and SUV. Here's why.

First off, the whole philosphy for UberSUV is the opposite of UberX. We're not doing back to back calls, we're not going for 
the 10 buck rides. Most of our rides are around $50 or so, so At $4.30 per mile, and one call every hour and a half, I dont' need a "surge" to get me to go to a red zone, it just has to be red, and that is plenty of incentive for me to want to go there. but, multiples of $4.30 ? who is going to pay that? 
In fact, no one does, so when I see 2x in a red zone, I AVOID the area, because there will be no calls while a surge is happening for UberBlack 
or UBerSUV in a surge zone, but I send my suggestions on this to Uber office, and some clerk gets it, and sends me a cut and pasted reply, and I know damn well than no one really sees this advice, or pays attention to it. Uber is just a faceless monster, and I'm a tiny cog in its huge apparatus.

It would be a pleasure to work for a smaller , more localized, company, where I can know the office people, and have a two way radio in the car,

But, you have a problem , and that is coverage, and the only way to get good service is coverage, and that means a lot of cars on the road, and that's not a cheap proposition. You really have to charge about $3.50 per mile to be anywhere near profitable, in my opinion. Insurance on TCP cars is very high, and you'll need TCP license on each car, with commerical insurance, and you'll need airport permits. Most airports won't allow non TCP drivers to pick up curbside ( or rather they don't in San Diego, anyway -- don't know about SF/ oakland, etc ) . So the question is, will you find customers at $3.50 per mile? Well, Uberblack does, but it's , just like everywhere else in the biz, it's long hours to make a buck. You'd do better if you operated cars on two 10 - 12 hour shifts, and split the lease. one car with two drivers, so it's affordable for drivers, it's a more efficient use of vehicles, but, drivers won't make much money until you get really well known, you need a lot of working capital. there are far better investments in the world than a transportation business.

I have driven in L.A, Orange County, Riverside Country, and now San Diego county, and of all these areas, in my view, San Diego really has the best terrain for transport biz, lots' of freeway rides which is easy on brakes. drivetrain, etc.


----------



## driver_dude (Aug 7, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> She just sold her home for $160k. Houses all around hers are selling under 200k, her new home is $164.
> A two parent family has an option for double salaries. You may not be able to live at the Austonian, but there are much lower priced options.
> 
> I'm of the Dave Ramsey court regarding college.


The key word is "Austin Metro" area.

Most people move to Austin to be able to work and enjoy living close to the great arts, food and music scene, the hike and bike trails in the park and around Town Lake. If you want to live near downtown or work in the metro area, it's going to cost you big time to live nearby. Otherwise, you may have to live out of town and commute into Austin to work.

Because local builders have concentrated on building condos and apartment complexes, suburban home building has declined, so there's not enough homes for sale anymore, anywhere, at affordable prices.

The average per capita income in Austin is $31,387, which includes all adults and children; the average median household income is $52,431.


----------



## ItookurRider (Oct 10, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> Huge difference. First, the cars and drivers are much nicer, more professional. This won't be for the mass driver sign ups like Uber and Lyft. Drivers will be employees.
> 
> Corporate clients will have a web based, mobile friendly site to book trips. Also, corporate billing to consolidate the receipts.
> 
> Far removed from Taxi concept.


If you're coming to Texas, I'm interested! My ball and chain is a software engineer, too!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> I've been in the transportation business, as a taxi driver, limo driver, shuttle driver, towncar, etc, driver, for over 10 - 15 years, or so. And now uber for 2 years.
> 
> Smack dab in the middle is a vehical for hire service, and in CA, it's TCP, the only model possible, and it's been done before. In the 90s, Yellow CAb have black town cars called "premier", which operated for a few years, and I thnk they did 50/50 or somethiong like that, but, they folded. All th;e big companies folded, or sold the cars to owner operations and shifted to "driver association" model.
> But.....
> ...


You are absolutely correct working for a company sucks
Try going solo your overhead is super lean this way
My average is 40 hours per week


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> It makes no sense for Uber to prefer bad drivers. That's like saying restaurants favor waitresses who give lousy service.
> 
> Don't know much about business, do you? A bad driver means higher odds of something going wrong and the rider deciding not to use Uber again.


Yet Uber onboards crappy drivers and and even crappier cars daily...It's all about sheer numbers of drivers for them. Competence doesn't matter a bit.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

driver_dude said:


> The key word is "Austin Metro" area.
> 
> Most people move to Austin to be able to work and enjoy living close to the great arts, food and music scene, the hike and bike trails in the park and around Town Lake. If you want to live near downtown or work in the metro area, it's going to cost you big time to live nearby. Otherwise, you may have to live out of town and commute into Austin to work.
> 
> ...


Tons of jobs outside of downtown. You are not going to have an abundance of cheap housing smack downtown in any major city. A city cannot designate itself a worldwide destination city and keep an aw-shucks tiny neighborhood at its center. High rises hold more, and NO ONE who has invested in downtown property will support high rise, low income housing, nor will they need to, when a developer can spend three or more times and build a cash cow! Right or wrong, it is reality.


----------



## twinwillow (Oct 9, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> I'd drive for you. I'm in NC - if you implement this here I would gladly drive business people about 30 hours a week in a car you provide & maintain.


Same here in Dallas.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> My prediction ... UBER IS DOOMED in most major cities. Unsustainable model as it stands.


On Shark Tank, this is where the investor says "I'm out, you have no grasp of the market."


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

So what did we learn ?

There are 2 camps 
Rebel vs domesticated


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> So what did we learn ?
> 
> There are 2 camps
> Rebel vs domesticated


Or, cynical ex cab/limo company owners vs. Naive, hopeful non ex cab/limo company owners.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> The"HENRY " client
> High .Earnings .Not .Rich .Yet.


HENRY.... for uber drivers? hahahahahaha!


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Limo company I'm putting together.
Island Limos.
It's gonna be like an island on wheels.
A cool groove, like a club experience.
When you get to the airport, you're not
gonna wanna get out of my limo.
So I do this (Uber thing) part-time
to get my Benz off leases,
staff up, get the right client list.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

driver_dude said:


> The program I'm writing will be internet-based and there will be no regulations or rules - just pure, free enterprise in action. An anonymous auction: lowest bidder gets the trip - highest bidder gets the ride. It won't be complicated.


I like your thinking, KISS!


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Limo company I'm putting together.
> Island Limos.
> It's gonna be like an island on wheels.
> A cool groove, like a club experience.
> ...


I want a job with your company especially when Lamar Odom wants another ride to the ***** house!


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> I want a job with your company especially when Lamar Odom wants another ride to the ***** house!


Hi Uber chick. Is it tough driving for Uber and being female? I picked up some douchbag last night with an open beer can and drunk who wanted a ride to the bar. He was such an ass. My first 1* I gave. Anyway, how do you maneuver those waters


----------



## driver_dude (Aug 7, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Tons of jobs outside of downtown. You are not going to have an abundance of cheap housing smack downtown in any major city....


There are very few good paying jobs on the east or south side of Austin and only a few homes are available for sale there. Most people that are moving here are going to have to live out of town and commute to their jobs, unless they have a lot of money to buy a place on the west or north side near their place of employ.

There used to be cheap places to live downtown, on the near east side or in the Rainey district. That was before the developers moved in and paved over paradise to make more parking lots. These days, only the rich 1% can afford to live in the Austin Metro area.

In the future, poor people will probably be relegated to work on farms and live in tin shacks out on the road to nowhere.

http://kxan.com/2015/10/23/owners-o...ied-about-significant-increase-in-appraisals/


----------



## scorzaze (Sep 30, 2015)

I tell you what...I'll be the first one to short the sh*t out of Uber stock the moment they go public!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Nobody wants a better mousetrap these days.
10 years ago I dedicated HUNDREDS of hours writing the copy on my first website, bostoniataxi.com.
I built a better mousetrap for a while.

Then Uber.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Nobody wants a better mousetrap these days.
> 10 years ago I dedicated HUNDREDS of hours writing the copy on my first website, bostoniataxi.com.
> I built a better mousetrap for a while.
> 
> Then Uber.


Oh, they will...you just have to let the masses catch up with the amount of duplicate mouse traps they already have on hand.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

driver_dude said:


> There are very few good paying jobs on the east or south side of Austin and only a few homes are available for sale there. Most people that are moving here are going to have to live out of town and commute to their jobs, unless they have a lot of money to buy a place on the west or north side near their place of employ.
> 
> There used to be cheap places to live downtown, on the near east side or in the Rainey district. That was before the developers moved in and paved over paradise to make more parking lots. These days, only the rich 1% can afford to live in the Austin Metro area.
> 
> ...


Then we'll all have to eat rocks, sprinkled with sand.
Look, I get what you're saying&#8230; The lower up to middle-class can no longer afford to live in any major city. Don't put this on developers, put it on the people who live and vote in the city, along with the people they elect. Austin practically WETS itself to bring some art district to life, or festival.... This is not the act of a developer. If the demand was not there, a developer would not bring the show to town.The majority of the population wants big schools, big football teams, big stadiums, big businesses, then they wring their hands when their wishes come to life. If the majority didn't want two weeks of ACL HELL, they'd stop it. Ditto for all the special interest districts. Sadly, too many of like both sides of the fence: more money, more convenience, more jobs....yet Give us Mayberry quaint, affordable lifestyles when we get fed up with it.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Our proposed rollout is January 2016. In the beta release for clients, we have 2300 plus corporate sign ups here in the San Fran market. Soon a beta release in Los Angeles. Then, away she goes to every major city.

Next month we sign corporate PUC and Insurance docs. It is universally agreed that the Mercedes 550 and 600 sedans will be our tier one, two vehicles. Tier three is still being weighed in. The upside is that the high end Luxery vehicles are in a soft market with up to 50% depreciation in just 2 years. Time is on our side.

I'll continue to post as events become significant. I'll shout out when the driver applications become available for processing.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

scorzaze said:


> I tell you what...I'll be the first one to short the sh*t out of Uber stock the moment they go public!


That will be the very best trade you ever made. Already there is a lot of negative sentiment concerning Uber and a proposed IPO. Be first in line to short, since shorts will be a huge line, me among them.

Uber is a failed business model that will prove itself to be a money trap.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Then we'll all have to eat rocks, sprinkled with sand.
> Look, I get what you're saying&#8230; The lower up to middle-class can no longer afford to live in any major city. Don't put this on developers, put it on the people who live and vote in the city, along with the people they elect. Austin practically WETS itself to bring some art district to life, or festival.... This is not the act of a developer. If the demand was not there, a developer would not bring the show to town.The majority of the population wants big schools, big football teams, big stadiums, big businesses, then they wring their hands when their wishes come to life. If the majority didn't want two weeks of ACL HELL, they'd stop it. Ditto for all the special interest districts. Sadly, too many of like both sides of the fence: more money, more convenience, more jobs....yet Give us Mayberry quaint, affordable lifestyles when we get fed up with it.


My brother moved out to Wimberley to get away from the city, but he telecommutes.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> My brother moved out to Wimberley to get away from the city, but he telecommutes.


I work with an architect who lives out there. Lovely area!

I telecommute approximately 50% for my regular job. We live in BFE, and I gladly pay the tolls on 130 to zip in to Morth Austin!!


----------



## davidk_SF (Nov 6, 2014)

https://kpfa.org/player/?audio=216605

Hello Uber supporters,
I am just sharing the radio interview of Steven Hills about how are the people being manipulated.
The broadcast is 2 hrs long program and the Uber conversation starts at 1:02.
Then you can continue anything you think great.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

driver_dude said:


> Nobody can live on $4,000 a month, The damn rent is too high!.


Maybe not where you live, but that's not true everywhere. Around here, the median family income is something like $35,000 a year, which is way less.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Maybe not where you live, but that's not true everywhere. Around here, the median family income is something like $35,000 a year, which is way less.


Well, 90% of your population is like 80 years old and on SS.


----------



## tempspark (Jun 7, 2015)

I can't believe this thread has picked up so much attention. Do you idiots not realize that the Uberselectguy is a troll?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Maybe not where you live, but that's not true everywhere. Around here, the median family income is something like $35,000 a year, which is way less.


And your Walmarts are MUCH nicer! No other place that i have ever seen, sells a 4 pack of white Russian that looks like little bottles of Yahoo drinks.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

tempspark said:


> I can't believe this thread has picked up so much attention. Do you idiots not realize that the Uberselectguy is a troll?


Said the newbie who's here for the sole purpose of trolling this forum.


----------



## tempspark (Jun 7, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Said the newbie who's here for the sole purpose of trolling this forum.


If you read the OPs posts carefully, he makes a number of mistakes. He screws up his narrative immediately by describing a small Silicon Valley company he joined out of business school then alludes to the notion that he received what he calls "reserve" stock in a company called Amazon.

I would go on but if you don't how his error tipped any person with half a brain that he's a liar, then you deserve to be deceived.

You mention that I'm a newbie trolling but if you look at his account, he's been a member for week.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tempspark said:


> If you read the OPs posts carefully, he makes a number of mistakes. He screws up his narrative immediately by describing a small Silicon Valley company he joined out of business school then alludes to the notion that he received what he calls "reserve" stock in a company called Amazon.
> 
> I would go on but if you don't how his error tipped any person with half a brain that he's a liar, then you deserve to be deceived.
> 
> You mention that I'm a newbie trolling but if you look at his account, he's been a member for week.


Troll or not, those of us whom started successful cab or Limo companies before Uber know he can't do what he claims he can.
That's not trolling, it's plain pigheaded.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

tempspark said:


> If you read the OPs posts carefully, he makes a number of mistakes. He screws up his narrative immediately by describing a small Silicon Valley company he joined out of business school then alludes to the notion that he received what he calls "reserve" stock in a company called Amazon.
> 
> I would go on but if you don't how his error tipped any person with half a brain that he's a liar, then you deserve to be deceived.
> 
> You mention that I'm a newbie trolling but if you look at his account, he's been a member for week.


I'm not defending the OP, but I find the conversations that arose because of it very interesting. I just took exception to you calling everyone who participated in the discussion "idiots" when it's obvious that most everyone here has a high level of intelligence.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

What bothers me about this thread is the amount of desperation several members express due to poverty.
People are willing to jump on a snake oil bandwagon in order to get out of desperate straits.
It's a benchmark of the times.
Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What bothers me about this thread is the amount of desperation several members express due to poverty.
> People are willing to jump on a snake oil bandwagon in order to get out of desperate straits.
> It's a benchmark of the times.
> Desperate times call for desperate measures.


I hear you on that....THAT'S why I am joining Uber ;-)

Andy


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> Always the Nay Sayers. Here is a bit of experience. After graduate school I joined this small, Silicon Valley company that was headed by a visionary. He had this idea that the Internet would blown away traditional brick and mortar stores. I passed up offers from much larger tech companies such as IBM and Cisco, to go to work for this guy and his small team. I took reserve stock as part of my compensation, and the pay checks were about 40% of what I could have earned.
> I left the company in 2004. I felt that it was time to use my contacts, my background and vision to launch a startup. But one thing for sure, I'm certainly glad I took that reserve stock back in '96. From a share price of $1.30, Amazon now trades at $530. You see, Jeff Bezos managed to guide Amazon into a global leader in Internet retail sales. He and his team blew past the brick and mortar companies, redefined what is now E-Commerce.
> He had his nay Sayers as well. He found a niche, and those nay sayersc all share one thing in common .. they lost. Winning is the strategy that I learned from Mr Bezos, small thinkers have zero room in my world.
> So, call my vision a limo service, just like folks called Uber a taxi service. I truly pity small thinkers, they tend to follow way behind rather than lead.


Keep talking yourself into this...


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

limepro said:


> You are missing the big pictures, launching in corporate rich cities you would have contracts with them, provide a prearranged as well as instant service, nationwide. Say for instance in Miami we have Burger King, you setup a contract with them, while in Miami, anyone on the plan can use the service, they need to fly to San Fran? They get the exact same reliable service they are accustomed to, they have a flight in the morning? They can setup a prearranged pickup with a certain driver at the touch of a button.
> 
> At least this is the way I am reading into it. It will be designed as an on demand limo service designed for corporate America that can be relatively nationwide.
> 
> I also worked for a startup many years ago, worked closely with the owner, he had his own limo and his maintenance guy would drive him around so he didn't get another DUI. My brother is still with the company as the CFO/COO.


Anyone that currently works for "Corporate America" knows that premium travel services are no longer allowed and travel expenses are scrutinized. A premium limo service vs. a taxi or Uber X will never be approved, even for executives.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

vesolehome said:


> Limo company I'm putting together.
> Island Limos.
> It's gonna be like an island on wheels.
> A cool groove, like a club experience.
> ...


Dont' think that idea hasn't been tried before. 
I hated the limo biz, If you get some bad people, you're stuck with them the rest of the night and they'll thrash your car. 
didn't get rich people that much, the kind who had class, got a lot of college kids, pooling their money to hire a limo, who want to pretend
they are a lot cooler than they really are. Pretentious crap, mostly.


----------



## Mazda6 (Nov 13, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> starting a newer, different version of Uber and Lyft. I'm retired after two very successful Tech ventures. I think Uber and Lyft have the right idea, but the business model is highly flawed. I have been working on a much more refined model for a year, and in that time I've been a driver for both companies solely to get feedback from riders, drivers and just experience what's it like to drive for both companies.
> 
> I graduated Stanford with a MBA, just putting that out there to help qualify myself. My strengths are business development and focused marketing.
> 
> ...





Uberselectguy said:


> starting a newer, different version of Uber and Lyft. I'm retired after two very successful Tech ventures. I think Uber and Lyft have the right idea, but the business model is highly flawed. I have been working on a much more refined model for a year, and in that time I've been a driver for both companies solely to get feedback from riders, drivers and just experience what's it like to drive for both companies.
> 
> I graduated Stanford with a MBA, just putting that out there to help qualify myself. My strengths are business development and focused marketing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mazda6 (Nov 13, 2015)

With all due respect to your business chops, it sounds too good (and simplistic) to be feasible, unless the markup on fares is substantial enough to cover operating costs. Which begs the question, What sort of 'premium' ride would need to be provided to command such a markup? (However, I am intrigued!)


----------



## Mazda6 (Nov 13, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> I differ in opinion. Corporate travel has expectations of quality, safety and dependability. Uber offers none of these. Last month I requested a ride from my home in the South Bay foothills to SFO. Driver was Uber Black, so you'd expect to experience a much higher level of quality. The fare was $180. The driver was poorly dressed, had BO. Openly admitted that he did only Uber Black, the other drivers in the company wouldn't touch them. The car was a dated, Lincoln Town Car that looked a mess.
> I took this and many, many other trips as a rider to verify my opinions.


----------



## Mazda6 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hmm. I'm feeling your vibe as it relates to quality, safety, and reliability. I've been driving Uber X and Lyft for only a few months as an aside from my day job and anticipate clearing enough to make my payments and possibly a few dollars more. I drive a 2016 Mazda6, black mica in color, sand-colored interior with rims powder-coated black. Not a luxury vehicle but always clean, smelling good, and filled with mellow tunes. I drive with great care without seeming to be timid, am always neat (even when dressed 'down') and am always respectful of my riders' space. I get plenty of compliments and I know that despite my 'X' status and fare, it's a 'premium' ride. I'm still vague on how your model could provide the payout you profess with only 30 hours/week AND provide the vehicle type needed to satisfy a premium clientele.

But with the way I maintain my sled, and with the decorum I exude when I drive -- no brag, Stanford Man, just fact  -- I see what you see. I'm Uber X in name, but I'm Uber Black in style.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mazda6 said:


> Hmm. I'm feeling your vibe as it relates to quality, safety, and reliability. I've been driving Uber X and Lyft for only a few months as an aside from my day job and anticipate clearing enough to make my payments and possibly a few dollars more. I drive a 2016 Mazda6, black mica in color, sand-colored interior with rims powder-coated black. Not a luxury vehicle but always clean, smelling good, and filled with mellow tunes. I drive with great care without seeming to be timid, am always neat (even when dressed 'down') and am always respectful of my riders' space. I get plenty of compliments and I know that despite my 'X' status and fare, it's a 'premium' ride. I'm still vague on how your model could provide the payout you profess with only 30 hours/week AND provide the vehicle type needed to satisfy a premium clientele.
> 
> But with the way I maintain my sled, and with the decorum I exude when I drive -- no brag, Stanford Man, just fact  -- I see what you see. I'm Uber X in name, but I'm Uber Black in style.


If you supply a Select ride for X fare, you are nothing but a "Useful Idiot" for the Uber propaganda machine.


----------



## Mazda6 (Nov 13, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If you supply a Select ride for X fare, you are nothing but a "Useful Idiot" for the Uber propaganda machine.


I'm a fairly new driver and am looking into that. Don't think I qualify as a 'Useful Idiot' and I'll fight the urge to respond in kind. Never could understand people like you .... On the adult side of things, what are your thoughts on the subject matter that drew my remarks?


----------

